# So today I found out



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

my girlfriend dumped me for her ex boyfriend!

Sweet news!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Humans suck... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Sad man


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I know how much it hurts man. Failed relationships have caused me more depression and despair than anything else in life.

But you will get over her.

And arent you glad you found out now that she is not worth your time, instead of in a year from now?

Obviously she is not the girl for you. You will find a better match soon, even if you dont think so.


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol, why is it sweet news? I guess I'm glad you're taking it so well, unless you 're being sarcastic and I didn't catch it, but I'm confused.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Definitely sarcasm. And she's definitely worth my time. We still get along like best friends. I try not to make it too depressing around my apartment, so I avoid drama.


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm sorry, but you definitely have the right attitude. You shouldn't mope around.


----------

